# Why is my dog always sneezing and throwing up water?



## orionh2215 (Mar 31, 2011)

For about the last 2 years my 13 year old beagle has been sneezing, coughing, reverse sneezing and just recently throwing up water. When these symptoms first started awhile back we took her to the vet multiple times for different procedures and ended up spending thousands of dollars on trying to figure out what is wrong with her only to hear that they would need to do more expensive test to figure out better what the problem is. As old as she is now we decided its not worth spending a lot of money that could or still couldnt figure out exactly what is wrong with her. When she is awake the sneezing and coughing has been almost nonstop for 2 years and she will vomit her water even when drinking a little about 3 or 4 times a day. Its very stressful watching her go through this but at the same time her tail is always wagging and she still seems like a happy dog. I'd like to know if anybody has any similar experiences like this or an idea on what could be wrong with her. Thanks,
David


----------



## Steffi7 (Apr 1, 2011)

This may sound like a silly question, but did your vet test your dog for allergies? Dogs have allergies, too, and it can cause them to sneeze & throw up clear liquids. 2 of my 3 dogs have allergies. My chiweenie is too little for me to really give her anything & it doesn't seem to bother her much. But, my lab has major allergies - she's even on hypoallergenic dog food. You might start by giving your dog an allergy pill. For my 75 lb lab, the vet prescribed 2 1/2 zyrtec per day. That's too high of a dosage for your beagle, so you might start with just 1 / day. Since we switched her to the hypoallergenic dog food & started the zyrtec 8 weeks, she's like a whole new dog. She's nearly 8 but has the energy of a puppy again.


----------



## orionh2215 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply but allergies were ruled out already but I wish it was that simple. She hasnt had allergies her whole life and this came about out of nowhere 2 years ago and its been nonstop since.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

sometimes Izze will do that after drinking a lot of water, I think her flapper doesn't close all the way (vet couldn't find any reason for her problem either) but she doesn't throw up any bile or food, just water.


----------

